# ***PHOTO of the MONTH 2019 WINNERS ARE HERE!***



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*The shared January Photo of the Month 2019 winners (4 votes) are...*

_*Knave*_










and

_*kewpalace*
_










Theme of the contest was 'Western riding'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! February Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The February Photo of the Month 2019 winner (4 votes) is...*

_*Knave*_










Theme of the contest was 'The last horse photo you took II''. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! March Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!



*
The March Photo of the Month 2019 winner (4votes) is... 

kewpalace*










Theme of the contest was 'The ride to sunset''. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! April Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The April Photo of the Month winner (3 votes) is...*

*kewpalace*










Theme of the contest was 'The moment that I'll remember forever'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! May Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The May Photo of the Month winner (8 votes) is...*

*PoptartShop*










Theme of the contest was 'Lovely mares'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! June Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The June Photo of the Month winner (3 votes) is...*

*knightrider*










Theme of the contest was "summer (horse) photos". Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! July Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!






*The shared July Photo of the Month 2019 winners (3 votes) are...*

*LoriF*










and

*AndyTheCornbread*














*The shared August Photo of the Month 2019 winners (2 votes) are...*

_*mkmurphy81*_











_*Knave*
_










and

_*Just an equestrian*
_











Theme of the contest was 'The latest horse photo that you took'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! September Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The September Photo of the Month 2019 winner (3 votes) is...*

*kewpalace*












Theme of the contest was 'The black beauty of my life'. Congratulations to the winners and please stay tuned! October Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The October Photo of the Month 2019 winner (6 votes) is...*

_*waresbear*_










Theme of the contest was 'English riding'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned! November Photo of the Month 2019 contest will be here soon!





*The November Photo of the Month 2019 winner (4 votes) is...*

_*Cordiller Cowboy*_










Theme of the contest was '"warmblood", your "up, go & lets get some oomph" horse or horses.'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*The November Photo of the Month 2019 winner (8 votes) is...*

_*loosie*_










Theme of the contest was 'Horses and Christmas/seasonal photos.'. Congratulations to the winner and please stay tuned!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The March Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The April Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The May Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The June Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The July Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The August Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The September Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The October Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The November Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: The December Photo of the Month winner has been announced!


----------

